# Amy Schumer



## johnsonjack87

Why Does It Look To Me Like Amy Schumer Might Have Gained Some Weight In This Picture?:







I Can Only Guess That She Gained Weight A Few Days Before Putting On This 1 Piece Bathing Suit & Dancing On A Boat To Some Music By The Backstreet Boys.

It Looks To Me Like Her Inner Thighs Are About To Touch Each Other Instead Of Being Spread Apart From Each Other Even While Her Feet Are Spread Apart From Each Other.

What Brand Of 1 Piece Bathing Suit Is Amy Schumer Wearing In This Picture?

How Loose Or Tight Did That 1 Piece Bathing Suit Feel On Her & How Loose Or Tight Did That 1 Piece Bathing Suit Feel Around Every Part Of Her Body Including Her Belly,Thighs & Butt When She Wore It At That Time?

How Many Pounds Overweight Is She In This Picture?

I Found This Picture,Along With Other Pictures,Of Her Wearing This 1 Piece Bathing Suit Right Here.:

Amy Schumer shows off dancing skills to Backstreet Boys in Switzerland | Daily Mail Online

Of All Those Pictures That I Found On This Website That Show Her Wearing This 1 Piece Bathing Suit This Picture Has The Best Quality.

The Other Pictures That Show Her Wearing This 1 Piece Bathing Suit Have Fuzzy Quality.

I Am Looking For Versions Of The Other Pictures Of Her Wearing This 1 Piece Bathing Suit That Have Perfect Quality.


----------



## ABikerSailor

If I want to look at sexy models wearing almost nothing, I'll get a Victoria's Secret catalog.

If I want to hear funny raunchy humor, I'll watch Amy Schumer. 

She's a comedienne, not  a model.


----------



## NLT

she is a fat unfunny POS..much like Lena Dunham


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lena Dunham and the show Girls never did anything for me.  I think I watched it once, decided it wasn't for me and found something else to do during that time.


----------



## Muhammed

She looks like an average 30 something.


----------



## baileyn45

Amy Shumer's "comedy" is like listening to a female version of 11 year old boys in a school yard.


----------



## Divine Wind

Anyone who doesn't like Amy or anyone else should learn how to turn off their television or change the channels.

As for the OP question, no.  In fact, I think that swimming suit makes her look slimmer than usual.  Her younger sister Kim is heavier in comparison.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, even though she's a bit thick, I kinda like 'em like that.  Yep, I'd do Amy Schumer.


----------



## Divine Wind

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, even though she's a bit thick, I kinda like 'em like that.  Yep, I'd do Amy Schumer.


I'd do them in tandem.  Sistas!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Divine.Wind said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, even though she's a bit thick, I kinda like 'em like that.  Yep, I'd do Amy Schumer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do them in tandem.  Sistas!
Click to expand...


Tandem?  Why not put both of 'em in the sack with you at the same time?


----------



## miketx

Why should we care? What possible difference could it make to you?


----------



## IsaacNewton

If you haven't seen Amy Schumer's tv show where they do a bit based on 12 Angry Men but it's about whether she is bangable it is must see. Hilarious. The other that I like is when she meets with Julia Louise Dreyfus and a couple other friends on when a woman's last bangable day is.


----------

